# Washington State



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Leavenworth

July 2011


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Tulalip Resort Casino

August 2011


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Everett

August 2011


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Tacoma

October 2011










Point Defiance Zoo & Aquarium


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great collection of Washington Pictures - a beautiful state in which to live, I'm sure. And I just love Seattle - sand, sea, lakes, mountains, and a cool city. Great stuff!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

first of all, great are your photos of different places and of varied seasons and I commend you for that.
Also, I'm impressed with the German village of Leavenworth, and looking at the map and coming from the north, 
the shortest way to reach the place is taking highway 2 from Everett. 
A quick question: how many miles and travel time does it take to be there?


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Lynnwood

January 2012









































































May 2012




























Interurban Trail



















August 2012

Alderwood Mall




























September 2012










October 2012

Scriber Lake


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

capricorn2000 said:


> first of all, great are your photos of different places and of varied seasons and I commend you for that.
> Also, I'm impressed with the German village of Leavenworth, and looking at the map and coming from the north,
> the shortest way to reach the place is taking highway 2 from Everett.
> A quick question: how many miles and travel time does it take to be there?


The good thing about Leavenworth is the weather. It's sunnier and warmer in spring, summer and fall because it is on the other side of the mountains. The scenery is amazing. It is located 100 miles (160 km) from Everett. It usually takes about 2 hours to get there. The road is not a freeway, but a two-way highway with 55 mph speed limit.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, great thread! 

Some of these suburban nodes, like Kirkland and Edmonds, deserve a lot more attention on SSP. Thanks for shining light on them.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

mhays said:


> Wow, great thread!
> 
> Some of these suburban nodes, like Kirkland and Edmonds, deserve a lot more attention on SSP. Thanks for shining light on them.


I have a lot more. I just need more time to upload them.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Edmonds

June 2012




























July 2012










September 2012


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mukilteo

January 2012


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Seattle

June 2012

University of Washington graduation





































July 2012
























































































































































































































































































Seattle Sounders vs Chelsea




























Carkeek Park


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Seattle

August 2012

Green Lake
































































Seattle Sounders vs LA Galaxy




























Alki Beach



























































































Gas Works Park



















Burke-Gilman Trail










Matthews Beach





































Golden Gardens



















Seattle Sounders vs Vancouver Whitecaps


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Seattle

September 2012

Kerry Park










West Seattle










Lake Union Park




































































































October 2012




















































































































































































































































Seattle Sounders vs Portland Timbers





































Seward Park


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mountlake Terrace

May 2012


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Shoreline

May 2012

Interurban Trail










September 2012


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Everett

May 2012



















August 2012










Jetty Island




























Silver Lake


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

North Bend

June 2012


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

June 2012



















July 2012






















































































































August 2012


















































































September 2012

Mount Rainier National Park



































































































































































Mount St. Helens


















































































October 2012


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Great posts again! See the previous page updates too folks.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time viewing this impressive collection, and I must say...

Seattle, home to Seattle's Best, Starbucks, and the Space Needle, has so much more to offer than meets one's eye. The skyline looks fascinating from a distance, especially from Puget Sound; the diverse neighborhoods provide variety and cultural harmony, especially those located on the hills (reminds me of San Francisco in many ways); and with a lot of open spaces, it seems to me that people head out there a lot, chit-chat and have coffee with their neighbors, and enjoy the rich, diverse scenery the city has to offer. Yes, I can see quite a bit of freeways, but the city in itself is lively... I truly have plans to visit it soon by car! And the University of Washington has a lot of wonderful structures too, in which I notice a rich diversity of architectural designs and motifs that reflect the school's character and charm.

Excellent showcases, my friend! I'll come back to your collection more often! :hug:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

splendid specially the panoramic skyline.
it's summertime and the beaches and the streets are alive.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Kirkland

July 2013


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Juanita Beach


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely and I particularly like those midrises at post 106.
BTW, which part of the city is this located?


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Most of the places in the pictures are located on Central Way, Kirkland Avenue and Lake Washington Blvd

http://goo.gl/maps/3kkTu


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

capricorn2000 said:


> lovely and I particularly like those midrises at post 106.
> BTW, which part of the city is this located?


The buildings in post 106 are located here


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

As our suburban nodes go, Kirkland might be our nicest, though it's not terribly large. The location is idyllic.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I must say, Kirkland reminds me of a community that was planned to become a transit-oriented development (TOD), in which the mid-rise structures have a great mix of residential units on the upper floors and commercial shops and offices on the lower floors. I mean, observing those images, I can truly see how well-planned that community is, in which I can see myself walking around town more often in that environment (even biking) because the density found in that community makes me want to mingle more with my neighbors and make friends in the progress. Even though I don't see a bus stop, I suspect that there would be at least services from either King County Metro or Sound Transit that serves that neighborhood often because it seems to be a hip and vibrant community that deserves good transit service and connectivity. 

Juanita Beach, on the other hand, looks pretty idyllic indeed, with a clean shoreline, lots of families hanging out, and a good mix of medium-density apartments and low-density residential homes. I could also see myself living in that community, given its distance to the beach, but I can truly see myself more living in Kirkland in this case.

Splendid snaps again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

This is the transit center in this area. I just didn't take photos of it. I can see on the map that the bus stops are mainly on 3rd St.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Bellevue

July 2013


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------

